# javascript bearbeiten



## vkn (3. Okt 2007)

hi,
ich würde gerne wissen wie man javascripts bearbeitet (z.b die fabre vom hintergrung ändern).
und wie kann man js von irgendwelchen seiten auf seine festplatte runterladen?
welches programm ist für die sachen gut geeignet?
ich freue mich auf eure antwort

THX

mfg vkn


----------



## JPKI (3. Okt 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## maki (3. Okt 2007)

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------

